# best interoir car hoover?



## Tom-1 (Jan 23, 2013)

As above really after a good powerful little hoover for my car been looking at the black and decker ones you connect to your cigerette lighter but reviews put me off 

Just wondering if any of you goes know of any thats good?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Best Hoover is a Henry / George 
I have a vax and love it but they are the kings IMO


----------



## Tom-1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is the vax just a normal hoover or one for a car? I use henry at the moment just want somthin little smaller to keep in the boot but with good suction


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Sorry no its the wett and dry one think its 1630
I do have a 12v black and decker and as a general pick up its really good but. As with all of those types of vacumes they spit out little bits from the exaust on it and tends to hit you in the face ( anyone who has used one will know what I mean )

I would just get a second Hoover that's smaller tbh


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hand held dyson like the dc35


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Henry, for the attachments and he comes with different suction these days :lol:


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

+1 for the Dyson. It's a lot of money but is the best of the handhelds. I have in and brought one this month. Really pleased with it so far.


----------



## leeweedon (Apr 7, 2013)

I got a DC35 and it's OK, but not worth the money really. I paid £110, and it's only good on MAX which lasts for 6 minutes.

I have a Dyson Upright ball that is good, not sure if it's better than a George or Henry tho.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

We considered buying a small hand held vac for doing the cars, but after reading some reviews of various ones decided to just stick with Hetty.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Henry and George, especially for henrys attachments


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

henry and george , no contest !!


----------



## Oregon (Jul 23, 2009)

I know the Henry and George are excellent, but what about the Metro Vac 'n Blo?

Seem to be well made (in the USA), extremely powerful and with even more nozzles aimed at the car cleaning market.


----------



## Joe90k (Apr 7, 2013)

Henry's are great, they are expensive though! Wickes do the best hoover in the world.

Wickes Wet and Dry Hoover

Reviews of it here

I have been using this hoover for well over 2 years with no issue, its wet and dry and is £37!! It's also small and comes with loads of attachments. Has a 1 year warranty but thats not needed.

My brother has two older style grey Wickes hoovers that were both £37 and a new style one (The blue one they sell now, same hoover in a newer plastic casing that is lower, wider and therefore more stable) the oldest is over 5 years old and gets used pretty much daily (You can imagine how it gets treated on a building site too!), he has had expensive Henry and Karacher hoovers die after 6 months, but these are still going strong. Best hoover for the garage/working with hands down.

Oh and the suction is very good too lol

Highly recommended by me! We also have a Dyson DC38 Animal which is brilliant, but far too nice to use outside. Its not as sturdy as the Wickes hoover either.


----------

